# Free or low cost medical care in London?



## BJ100 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi All, 

I recently moved to London on a work visa (and as yet, don't have a job) and haven't been here long enough to qualify for NHS. Does anyone know of any free or low cost (I'm thinking charity run) clinics or medical service providers in London? I'll be travelling outside the UK and need to get a Radiology report (TB test) and medical report for a visa application. If anyone has suggestions on how to do this as cheaply as possible I'd appreciate it.

Thanks!

BJ


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

BJ100 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently moved to London on a work visa (and as yet, don't have a job) and haven't been here long enough to qualify for NHS. Does anyone know of any free or low cost (I'm thinking charity run) clinics or medical service providers in London? I'll be travelling outside the UK and need to get a Radiology report (TB test) and medical report for a visa application. If anyone has suggestions on how to do this as cheaply as possible I'd appreciate it.


You should be able to register with a GP on the strength of your work visa, but it's true that the full range of NHS won't be available to you until you are fixed with a job, such as operations.

X-ray and medical report for foreign travel aren't part of NHS contract for GPs and they will charge for them. Most GPs have set fees recommended by BMA (doctors' professional body) but they are free to charge what they like. They can vary a lot between GPs. There are some private clinics at London railway stations.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

BJ100 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I recently moved to London on a work visa (and as yet, don't have a job) and haven't been here long enough to qualify for NHS. Does anyone know of any free or low cost (I'm thinking charity run) clinics or medical service providers in London? I'll be travelling outside the UK and need to get a Radiology report (TB test) and medical report for a visa application. If anyone has suggestions on how to do this as cheaply as possible I'd appreciate it.
> 
> ...


How do you have a "work visa" but no job?


Are you sure of the visa?


Do you mean "working holiday visa"?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

BJ, you also mention that you need a work permit for a job in SA?


Not too sure of the wording, but what is it that you really want to know?



:ranger:


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

How do you have a work visa and no job ???

Also, why do you think you are going to be eligible for the NHS?

The NHS does not pay for medical reports or blood tests for job/visa applications.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Crawford said:


> How do you have a work visa and no job ???


I also asked that question Crawford - perhaps poster is confused with the type of permit/visa?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Johanna said:


> I also asked that question Crawford - perhaps poster is confused with the type of permit/visa?


There is Tier 1 (General) visa that allows suitably-qualified migrants to come over here without needing a job offer first. This visa has largely been abolished, but the OP may have got it before April when it was still available. There is post-study work visa under Tier 1 that offers similar facilities (coming over without a job offer in place), and this is still open till next April.
There is also Tier 5 youth mobility scheme visa, but South Africans aren't eligible (but OP may have another, eligible citizenship).


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Joppa said:


> There is Tier 1 (General) visa that allows suitably-qualified migrants to come over here without needing a job offer first. This visa has largely been abolished, but the OP may have got it before April when it was still available. There is post-study work visa under Tier 1 that offers similar facilities (coming over without a job offer in place), and this is still open till next April.
> There is also Tier 5 youth mobility scheme visa, but South Africans aren't eligible (but OP may have another, eligible citizenship).


Thanks for clearing that matter up Joppa!


----------



## BJ100 (Jun 6, 2011)

Joppa said:


> You should be able to register with a GP on the strength of your work visa, but it's true that the full range of NHS won't be available to you until you are fixed with a job, such as operations.
> 
> X-ray and medical report for foreign travel aren't part of NHS contract for GPs and they will charge for them. Most GPs have set fees recommended by BMA (doctors' professional body) but they are free to charge what they like. They can vary a lot between GPs. There are some private clinics at London railway stations.


Joppa, 

Thanks for the information. I hadn't known about private clinics at London railway stations and will look into those as well as a couple of GPs.


----------



## BJ100 (Jun 6, 2011)

Johanna said:


> How do you have a "work visa" but no job?
> 
> 
> Are you sure of the visa?
> ...


Johanna, 

I see that Joppa has already responded to your question. I have a Tier One (General visa) so was not required to have a job offer before my visa was granted.


----------



## BJ100 (Jun 6, 2011)

Johanna said:


> BJ, you also mention that you need a work permit for a job in SA?
> 
> 
> Not too sure of the wording, but what is it that you really want to know?
> ...


Johanna, I'm confused by your question. My question above was about finding low priced medical care/providers in London. I'm not sure how you got the impression that I was asking about a work permit for a job in SA. 

Thanks, BJ.


----------



## BJ100 (Jun 6, 2011)

Crawford said:


> How do you have a work visa and no job ???
> 
> Also, why do you think you are going to be eligible for the NHS?
> 
> The NHS does not pay for medical reports or blood tests for job/visa applications.


Hi Crawford, 

Yes, until March/April 2011, one could be granted a work permit (highly skilled visa) for the UK without a job. 

RE: "Also, why do you think you are going to be eligible for the NHS?" - I'm confused by your question. I know I'm not eligible for NHS so there's no ambiguity there. Had you meant to ask when I'd be eligible?

Thanks for the clarification. I assumed that for those who were NHS eligible, NHS covered most medical reports/blood tests. It's good to know that even if I had been NHS eligible, I'd still have needed to pay for the medical/radiology reports for visa applications out of pocket.


----------



## BJ100 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all, many thanks to everyone who responded. I wanted to provide an update on what I found because I'm sure someone else will be in the same boat someday. 

I didn't want to see a GP and have to pay for a consultation just to get a TB test done for a travel visa so I focused on finding no frills outlets that specialize in travel related screening/vaccinations. In London, several same day clinics offer TB screening tests (the Mantoux test) for 60 to 75 GBP (covers consultation and the screening report). Just google the search term "same day clinics" in London and you'll get a list of clinics, most of whom have price lists on their websites. Travel clinics may also offer this service.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Joppa said:


> You should be able to register with a GP on the strength of your work visa, but it's true that the full range of NHS won't be available to you until you are fixed with a job, such as operations.
> 
> X-ray and medical report for foreign travel aren't part of NHS contract for GPs and they will charge for them. Most GPs have set fees recommended by BMA (doctors' professional body) but they are free to charge what they like. They can vary a lot between GPs. There are some private clinics at London railway stations.


You will find the gp prices fair and much cheaper than private practice


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

bunty16 said:


> You will find the gp prices fair and much cheaper than private practice


My son paid a private gp £70 for a very short visit last year, NHS doctor could not see him for a week and he was quite ill, had an exam on the Tuesday)........ still had to pay an extra £50 for the pathologists.


He is an NHS patient, in 13 years used the service once, yet could not get an appointment when he was very ill last year


----------

